# Lenard to the Bulls



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey,

I dont usually post here as I am a Lakers fan... so ... I am Steez! Nice to meet y'all...

I didnt hear this anywher but I just put some stuff tegother and came up with this... it might happen I dont know...

Lenard wants to be traded and there are rumours going around that they are talking to the Bulls.... now, Ben Gordon has been having bad times there under Skiles... no PT etc... and if Denver get rid of Lenard, they would want to get a shooter...

So all am saying is look for a Lenard - Gordon trade... dont know what exactly, but just that... btw, Gordon would be a great addition to your team.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Steez said:


> Hey,
> 
> I dont usually post here as I am a Lakers fan... so ... I am Steez! Nice to meet y'all...
> 
> ...


Yeah I read about this as well. Posted about it in another thread. However this trade possibility does deserve a thread of its own.

By the way hello Steez and feel free to visit/comment in the Nuggets forum anytime!

If this trade does go through it would be a perfect match for the Nuggets. Lenard doesn't want to be here, and the Nuggets need his shooting. Thats why Gordon would be such a good pick up. He is also a very good shooter/athletic and young.

If Gordon gets put on the trading block this season there is no dobut the Nuggets would have the ability to pull the trigger on that trade. We have Watson and Lenard to dangle for trades.

I'm not sure about Gordons contract though. That might be of concern for the Nuggets.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Ben Gordon for Vo would be a dream. It may cost us both Earl Watson and Vo, but that would free up some salary space for next season or later this season. I always like moves that bring in good players (especially young ones) and free up cap space.

I'd like to see this happen!


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> Ben Gordon for Vo would be a dream. It may cost us both Earl Watson and Vo, but that would free up some salary space for next season or later this season. I always like moves that bring in good players (especially young ones) and free up cap space.
> 
> I'd like to see this happen!


Guys, no offense.

but...

That trade to a bulls fan would be ... say Melo for Chris Duhon & Malik Allen

Yes, a dream.

Ben is the goods, it would take a big big offer for Paxon to give up his 3rd pick last season.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/38183/20051204/pacers_and_nuggets_watching_gordon_feud/

Here is a link to the rumors....

I'd love to see Gordan here. I was hoping that Denver could somehow get him outta UConn. I loved his game and think he'd be a good fit in Denver. Hopefully more than just a younger Lenard however! :biggrin:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Give me a shred of evidence here.

Pete Vecsey, using Vecsey type logic, assumed that because Gordon is still coming off the bench, he must be unhappy.

Mitch Lawrence reprinted what Vecsey said.




Neither cited any evidence or logical reasoning for their ***-umption.




Indeed, Ben Gordon came out and laughed off the rumours he was unhappy. 



So I ask - where's the evidence?


He's coming off the bench because he's very good at it. He has not yet ever been effective as a starter. Just because someone comes off the bench, doesn't mean they are unhappy.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Broken-down, ready-to-retire, washed-up, never-was Voshon Lenard for the young, up-and-coming, reigning-Sixth Man of the Year Ben Gordon.

Yeah, that sounds like it has a chance.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

how old is VO? bulls could use some veterans, and we could use a shooter! please do this trade! :-D


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Ben Gordons league trade value is approx equal to Carmello. No, we are not interested in Carmello, we have Deng who many of us at BBB feel his floor is close to where Carmello is today and has a great floor game.
Please stop the scrub talk, these guys discussed have zero chance of making the roster in Chicago. You dont trade stars for roster cuts.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bulls fans your probably right regarding Ben Gordon, but don't fret. Also never say never.

This thread is just to discuss the idea of it happening. Nobody should be sweating anything until it actually goes down. I would be very suprised if the Bulls would ever trade Gordon much less for Voshon. However as a Nuggets fan we need a SG, and when anything is written about the Nuggets attaining one be it Gordon or not I'm open for discussion.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Saying Ben Gordon=Carmelo Anthony is like saying Michael Jordan never travelled.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> Saying Ben Gordon=Carmelo Anthony is like saying Michael Jordan never travelled.




I think you can see the problem here. There is no scope for a fair, obtainable deal.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree that Vo for Ben wouldn't work logically. However, Carmelo is a franchise player while Ben Gordon isn't. He's a great talent, but you can't build a team around him the way you could Carmelo.

It would take more than the Nuggs are probably willing to part with to obtain Ben, but it's fun to try and find a way to make it work.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> I think you can see the problem here. There is no scope for a fair, obtainable deal.


I don't really see Denver having anything to offer for any players. Espeically Ben Gordan. If Denver can somehow trick a team into taking Vo off the Nugs hands for anyone better than Michael Doleac then I'm in.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I seriously hope you didn't write Voshon Lenard for Ben Gordon with a straight face...

At least you can be excited about qualifying as an author for one of the worst threads on bbb in 2005...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Saying Ben Gordon=Carmelo Anthony is like saying Michael Jordan never travelled.


He never did travel! :raised_ey :cheers:


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> I agree that Vo for Ben wouldn't work logically. However, Carmelo is a franchise player while Ben Gordon isn't. He's a great talent, but you can't build a team around him the way you could Carmelo.
> 
> It would take more than the Nuggs are probably willing to part with to obtain Ben, but it's fun to try and find a way to make it work.


Interesting...

Both Carmello and Ben were no. 3 selections in the draft 1 year apart.

Both were runner-up for ROY

Both lead their teams in game winning shots

Except Ben did it 22X to Carmello's 8X

Your right, he's not a franchise player. But he sure can finish games, which are the guys I want on my team.

Personally I dont care if he gets traded, but please, who have the Nug's got that they could trade that would be of interest to the Bulls. A please no more point guards... the Bulls already have like 5 on the roster, they need to dump not exchange.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Steez said:


> Hey,
> 
> I dont usually post here as I am a Lakers fan... so ... I am Steez! Nice to meet y'all...
> 
> ...


thats a trade id make in 0.0000000000 1 seconds.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Ben Gordons league trade value is approx equal to Carmello.


:laugh:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> thats a trade id make in 0.0000000000 1 seconds.


Same NugzFan. :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> :laugh:


Again I agree. Gordon is a talent, but not on the level of Melo.


----------

